

Show HN: Create your own Google+ powered blog with this script - sunsu
http://lylepratt.com/activity/z13rshro4puoz1rzw04cedjiazyihnnwdcg/

======
sunsu
Link to Github Repo: <https://github.com/lylepratt/Plusify>

